# 722 vs 722k



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

Since the 922 isn't the right DVR for me (no independent TV2)...

What do I gain by going from a 722 to a 722k other than:

- remote control can memorize and restore timers and other data when the unit inevitably fails

- dual OTA tuners (or is this not true?)

Is the OTA tuner an extra-cost item on the 722k?

Are the hard drives the same size in these DVRs?

Can my external drive be migrated from the 722 to a 722k and keep the recordings intact?

Would Dish even allow me to "upgrade"?

Anything else I'm missing here?

Thanks!


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

I've tried to upgrade my 722 to a 722k several times and Dish won't place the order because, in their opinion, the units are in the same family and they have no way of specifically replacing a 722 with a 722k.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

There are a lot of threads about 722k where you can find the differences, plus initial thread about 722k when it come to the market - everything what you need is there.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Bogey62 said:


> Since the 922 isn't the right DVR for me (no independent TV2)...
> 
> What do I gain by going from a 722 to a 722k other than:
> 
> ...


__


----------

